# INV - Investsmart Group



## System (28 May 2012)

Merricks Capital Special Opportunity Fund Limited (MEF), formerly Fat Prophets Australia Fund Limited, invests in small to mid-cap Australian listed companies, focusing on having between 3 to 10 investments at a given time. The Fund is managed by Merricks Capital.

http://www.merrickscapital.com/fund-profiles/merricks-capital-special-opportunity-fund-limited


----------



## System (17 June 2013)

*Re: AWK - Australasian Wealth Investments*

On June 14th, 2013, Merricks Capital Special Opportunity Fund Limited (MEF) changed its name to Australasian Wealth Investments Limited (AWK).


----------



## System (20 May 2016)

On May 20th, 2016, Australasian Wealth Investments Limited (AWI) changed its name and ASX code to Investsmart Group Limited (INV).


----------

